# New 'registered' user



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I've recently registered as a user on Sailnet but have been lurking for years. No real reason for registering now other than I've just gotten a "real" sailboat - 1985 26' Seafarer.

I started sailing as a teen on Sunfish and SeaSnarks but never really persued it as I had a skiboat at the time. Running up the Housatonic river on weekends water skiing, chasing women and drinking beer  Good Times that sadly ended after getting married and having kids (caught/was caught? by one of the women after drinking said beer!). 

About 5 years ago I got the urge bad enough to go out and buy a used boat, motor and trailer (1984 Wellcraft Starwind, 4hp Yamaha shortshaft and a Shoreline trailer. Really good deal ($3500) and in pretty good share. Sailing her (Puppy Feet) for 4 years in Long Island Sound, keeping it on a mooring in Milford harbor, lurking in here to pick up tidbits of wisdom. Basically learning the craft of sailing.

If anyone out there knows LI Sound, they know that the weather conditions can change in a heartbeat and there are times when you just can't take a small sailboat out, even though all the 'big guys' are out there drooling over the amount of wind. After finding myself left tied to the mooring too many times, I was able to convince my CFO (with a LOT of begging and whimpering  ) that we "needed a bigger boat" so now I've sold the Starwind and gotten a 1985 Seafarer 26 footer. 

As this is my first season sailing Puppy Feet II, I'm still learning that you don't necessarily need to dump the main when you get hit with a gust (nice having a heavy keel!) and that 2-3 foot waves are not really that bad. Inboard diesel and wheel steering are creature comforts that I was looking for as well as all of the rest of the "big boat" items - sinks with running water, lights that all work, s-p-a-c-e below decks. The only drawback I've seen at this point is that I'll have to hire someone to haul it out of the water and transport it to my house for the winter.

Anyway, thats my short story of introduction. I intend to check in more often now looking to expand my sailing wisdom and, hopefully, pass on what I've been able to lean to others.

Fair Winds

John Kimberly
Puppy Feet II


----------



## jnsailing (Jul 4, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome aboard and best of luck with your new toy - Just got my new to me boat into her home slip this weekend - I'll wave to you across the sound

John N.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you out of the shadows.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Throw my hat in the ring with a big welcome, and enjoy your "new" boat


----------

